# jumping



## fiona long (Feb 15, 2010)

hi guys

looking for some advice from other vizsla owners - bailey is one yr old and we still having problems with her jumping up on people and mouthing.

here is the scenario when my hubby or i come home or guests come in she is in the kitchen ie her safe area where her crate is and we use a baby gate to keep her in. as soon as anyone enters she is being her ususal manic self. before the gate is open we make her sit n wait until we give her the release command but no matter what she still jumps and bites. when guests come in even if we keep her locked in kitchen or crate she goes crazy yelping and jumping until she gets to greet them in her special way! once guests are in and settled and bailey has eventually calmed down she still constantly runs around bringing her toy and attempting to jump up to sit beside them. i dunno if the fact we let her up on the couch makes this worse as she is used to sitting up there.

so far i have tried ignoring her when i walk in until she calms down - didnt work! turning my back on her everytime she jumps and also leaving her locked in crate which i feel just makes her more excited. for the mouthing i mostly try grabbing her mouth shut and a firm no!

any other tips/advice appreciated!


----------



## JohnnyG (Sep 30, 2009)

We are having the same issues with Remy who is 1 year old as well. I'm sure there are others out here too that have similar issues. Our guests feel that Remy has made progress in this regard from when he was a much younger pup but we're hoping for better results in the next year. Any thoughts on what we can do/try that might help? Thanks!


----------



## grnyg (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello all, 


Guszti, our two year old Vizsla male acted like that until he was about fourteen months old (six months following getting 'fixed'); especially when my folks come over who, despite my repeated admonishments, let Guszti jump on them. 

When we first got him, he used consistent rewards, simple commands, and the occasional raised knee to dissuade him from jumping. That, combined with months of weekly obedience training really helped to curb with jumping on people and charging the front door when company comes over. 

I think the best advise to give is to be consistent with training, rewards and do not let the dog jump on anyone. Also, your Vizsla should calm down as he/she ages, especially if it is being exposed to adequate exercise and attention. 

Hope this helps, best of luck!


----------

